# Was a Little Bored so Took Some Pictures



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

A Kannibaal hen on eggs from Rick Nanez that bred a money winner and multiple diploma winner last year.










My race winner from Mark (ace in the hole) with my top 360 mile young bird from last year:










A Fabry hen that is an aunt to the 19th place SCMDPR winner and bred me diploma and top 10% birds herself with a BB cock from Galaxy Loft:










The gang:


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

BB hen on the left is a mother and grandmother to race and diploma winners, the Silver hen is off of a multiple 400 and 500 mile winner, the splash hen is mother, grandmother, and great grandmother to race, money, and diploma winners, the BBWF hen on the bottom is a 10 year old golden hen paired with a cock off of Leen Boers, direct from Leen Boers himself:










This was from our recent snow storms:










That Leen Boers cock I was talking about:


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice looking birds you have there, and I can see you keep your loft very clean too.
Thanks for sharing the pictures . Is that Kannibaal from Rick crossed with anything special or straight Dirks Van ***** ? I have a Janssen / Kannibaal cross from Rick I races last year YB and just banded its babies tonight.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> Very nice looking birds you have there, and I can see you keep your loft very clean too.
> Thanks for sharing the pictures . Is that Kannibaal from Rick crossed with anything special or straight Dirks Van ***** ? I have a Janssen / Kannibaal cross from Rick I races last year YB and just banded its babies tonight.


Thank you for the compliments the hen is bred to a cock off of his Tobacco Valley Kid so it's pretty much Kannibaal, forgot to mention the hen is 1/4 Houben, Sun Goddess is her grandmother.


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

*Nice pics*

Nice loft and great looking birds. Wow! alot of snow in your area. Like your nest boxes, would like something like that for my roller pen.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I wasn't going to say anything about snow but I was bored too this past weekend so I went and walked up the snow bank and right to the top of my loft with my Daughter and loft partner.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

here's one inside my breeders loft too.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

looking the other way.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man I thought I had it bad with the snow! I love the color arrangement in your loft!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice pics people


----------



## lynn g (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice birds and pictures. I look at the snow pictures and somehow feel compelled to tell you its 70 degrees here and I have already cut my grass three times. Got an evil streak I guess.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

It's so cold out that the snow is like solid rock I can walk on it without pressing it down, if you watched Lord of the Rings it's like that scene with Legolas walking on the snow.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

So far no pair have tried the milk crate . I did have a bowl in there but removed it. There are several boxes open and I even have two cocks trying to share a hen . The 8 bigger boxes with wire have doors that can be closed for new pairings and there is an older cock with a new younger hen still locked in because he did have that nest on top where that silver (mealy) hen is now sitting in that red bowl and I didn't want fighting.
I got 6 new hatchlings in the last few days


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Its always fun to see other lofts. Thanks for sharing your photos. - Weather forecast; 5degrees for tonights low. Can't take much more cold weather. I want to mow grass.


----------

